# Diesel Glow Plug Light - flashing



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, and *Happy New Year *one and all.

We currently have the MH parked up outside in the cold, and when switching on the ignition notice the Glow Plug Light is staying on much longer than "normal".

After 20 seconds or so it flashes for 5 seconds, with the relay under the bonnet (somewhere!!) clicking, and then goes out.

Starts ok.... although one time the light did flash for a few seconds with a lumpy engine before it "settled down".

Anyone else had this? Is it an indication of a problem developing with either glow plug(s) or the relay, or just the fact it's *bl**dy cold *out there?! :roll:

....and exactly where is that flippin' relay? (1996 Fiat Ducato based Swift Royale 630)

Any advice, experience or reassurance welcome! ..... and thanks in advance!!

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would say that it is staying on longer as you say because it is so BLOODY COLD. the flashing may well be you were in a hurry to start the engine before it went out.If the engine starts ok then leave well alone, if not invest in a new set of heater plugs.maybe keep a new set as reserves in the glove box.

cabby


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi John,
What is happening to your engine when you start it is correct, I think.
I to was concerned last year, with similar doubts that everything was ok with the cold starting of my 1998 Fiat 2.5 turbo diesel. After checking things out and asking many people, one being a diesel expert. It seems this engine has only one heater plug,(not one per cylinder as in most diesel engines) in the inlet manifold and only operates when the temperature is very cold, 0 or minus something.
On turning on the ignition when it is very cold the warning light does illuminate for quite sometime and then flashes as you say. When the light starts to flash I then start the engine. The warning light continues to flash for a few more seconds once the engine is running, and then goes off.
When the temp is above 1or 2 the light only flashes on momentarily. The battery does need to be fully charged to spin the engine quick enough to enable the engine to start from cold.
I hope this give you some peice of mind.

Frank


----------

